# hunor broadhead



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

has anyone tried the Hunor Broadhead?


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

They look pretty. But I can't imagine theyd work any better than a hellraiser or anything. Unless youre shooting traditional and just want the aesthetics, I don't think they'd be worth it. Some models look hard to sharpen. 

Look at the razorcaps too. 6" of cutting surface, in a hellraiser cut on contact design. Sharpens in seconds.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i was looking on youtube and a few videos had comparisons based on penetration, they looked like some pretty good tests and they had more penetration than all other brands. And from another post i saw that two blade fixed had more penetration power than mechanicals and three blade broad heads.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, more penetration than mechanicals for sure. You always loose some KE with mechanicals. It lookalike they would work, but they just gave me the impression your paying for pretty if you know what I mean. I shoot a 60/29 carbon matrix and have stupid penetration with hellraisers. The last doe I shot was at 23yds, the arrow went through her, bounced off the ground, went another 40yds and stuck in a tree so deep I almost didn't get it back. And that's a 500gr arrow, so not even that fast. I hunt hogs at night and they don't leave great blood trails though. Recently switched to 2.25" swhackers. Not much penetration, but of you can get it to poke out the other side at all, you won't have any tracking issues:


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

now that's a nice hog, just the right size too.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep. Bout 50lb.


----------

